# Trapping Coyotes



## Southernman (Aug 21, 2005)

Would it be possible to trap coyotes in a live trap? would prefer not to use steel traps due to dogs. Would a coyote be too smart to trap like this? I would think winter would be the best time to try. Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Anything may be possible..... but this would probably be unlikely. Maybe if a very young one full of curiosity or hunger. I know if it would be done that it take a larger box trap than those used for raccoons and those are very expensive. Coyotes really don't like to be crowded. It might be better to try restraining snares if legal in your state as they will allow leash broke dogs not to be hurt and can be released. Wisconsin has a great training video in the use of such tools in its trapper education program. 
I can tell you of A wildlife bioligist that did his thesis on life (box) trapping canies. After about two weeks of visiting empty traps a pair of Wisconsin trappers decided to aid the ambitous individual and placed a red fox into one of his traps. The bioligist believed for years that he was successful in his endeavor and at one time became a very powerful man in the Wisconsin DNR. Needless to say trappers had a bit of a tough time when the truth came out. 
Hope this can help you with your problem. Trapper


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

forget trying to catch a coyote in a live trap.i know a retired government trapper out west and he has only caught one(young)coyote ever in a live trap.california cant use leg hold traps any longer .so i know a few guys that use all box traps.they mostly catch grey fox and bobcats.and they set out alot of traps.sorry i hope this helps some.cantact state trappers association and get in touch with a local...most trappers will help you out.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Coyotes are nearly impossible to trap in a live trap.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

You can, however, set up a smallish chicken coop "trap" with a tiny entry hole that the coyote has to squeeze through by a hair. Surround it with 5' chainlink for best results and saturate the area with dog smells and human smells. That's how I ended up with a live one, not that he stayed alive for long 

ETA: Of course you'll want to add about a dozen good laying hens to the coop and consider them disposable after they're torn up.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Vera said:


> You can, however, set up a smallish chicken coop "trap" with a tiny entry hole that the coyote has to squeeze through by a hair. Surround it with 5' chainlink for best results and saturate the area with dog smells and human smells. That's how I ended up with a live one, not that he stayed alive for long


That's kinda' like how some folks do it here,but with a moveable enclusure.Some build something from scratch,and some use those fre-fab chain link 6' dog pens,bait it,and use hay bales,pine straw bales,or whatever to build steps on the outside,climbing up to the top of the enclosure.Yote jumps in,but cant get back out.They get wise to it pretty quick,so ya' usually only get one or two before ya' have to move it or lay off for a while.You have to check the trap often,though,because a smart yote will likely find a way out eventually.We've also had some luck baiting them in with a hanging burlap bag of bait set up under a flood light,and sniping them from my neighbors kitchen window.There are some more effective ways,but they aint anything I'd be willing to put any critter through.If ya' have yote problems,it's a good idea to keep a good yote gun handy,as they have a way of showing themselves when ya' dont have a gun around.I keep my mini 30(7.62x39),or at least my S&W 686(.357 mag)handy,and they fit the bill just fine,but most of my shots are pretty short in distance.For the yote sniping,it's my AR-15 all night long.The neighbor uses an old model 700 in 25-06,he's an ex sniper,and it's pretty hard to argue with his results.That dude is amazing.


----------



## Southernman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I kinda thought they would be hard to catch live. I haven't had problems yet, but I've got goats and thinkin' I will have problems sooner or later. I hear the coyotes all around so I know there's lots here.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Vera did you loose the chickens at your new place or out west?thats not a trap ..thats entrapment??lol...poor chickens....that was a box lunch for the coyote.....and expensive. 

swampman.....you guys set those big wire traps out in the woods for the wildhogs?i seen some hog traps that was like a big pen they wood put food in and when one hit the trigger the door shut.you could get 25 or more pigs in trap.kinda like a big dog pen.that mini 30 is great gun.i got a buddy has one and now its on my wish list in the gun department.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Just to show you a coyote caught in a snare. Here is one from January 2006 in Fond du Lac WI area.










Trapper :hobbyhors


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

You know, I don't have a problem at all with people making a clean kill of animals for food or to remove a threat to life or property. I DO have a problem with putting an animal through the fear and pain that this coyote must have felt. IMO, there's no justification for making any creature suffer before or during turning it from "alive" into "dead". But what do I know... I'm not sporty enough to ever understand the thrill.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Vera said:


> You know, I don't have a problem at all with people making a clean kill of animals for food or to remove a threat to life or property. I DO have a problem with putting an animal through the fear and pain that this coyote must have felt. IMO, there's no justification for making any creature suffer before or during turning it from "alive" into "dead". But what do I know... I'm not sporty enough to ever understand the thrill.


I'm sorry you feel threatened Vera, sport and thrill is not an answer either. Truth be told, this particular snare this animal is in, is a relaxing type of snare. It is the law in this state. This law was made to protect the indiscriminate pet owners that let their pets run loose. This particular animal was part of a small group that was taking down and killing young calves. If you really think its all thrill tell it to the farmer that lost his livestock.

What I do feel is a sense of accomplishment and a value to the service I provided to the gentleman that requested I remove the coyotes for him and his family. It's his livelyhood -- his farm, his domestic animals that I'm protecting -- the same thing you are advocating for. Just because you see a picture of an animal in a snare or trap don't let your heart rule and forget what your reasoning tells you. Not all animals that are beautiful or 'in fear', are harmless to you or those around you. If you don't want to watch, I understand that, but that doesn't change the way things are in this world. I wish you well, Trapper :angel:


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Trapper said:


> I'm sorry you feel threatened Vera, sport and thrill is not an answer either. Truth be told, this particular snare this animal is in, is a relaxing type of snare. It is the law in this state. This law was made to protect the indiscriminate pet owners that let their pets run loose. This particular animal was part of a small group that was taking down and killing young calves. If you really think its all thrill tell it to the farmer that lost his livestock.
> 
> What I do feel is a sense of accomplishment and a value to the service I provided to the gentleman that requested I remove the coyotes for him and his family. It's his livelyhood -- his farm, his domestic animals that I'm protecting -- the same thing you are advocating for. Just because you see a picture of an animal in a snare or trap don't let your heart rule and forget what your reasoning tells you. Not all animals that are beautiful or 'in fear', are harmless to you or those around you. If you don't want to watch, I understand that, but that doesn't change the way things are in this world. I wish you well, Trapper :angel:



I feel threatened? By what? It's ok, you don't know me, so I guess you read me as a treehugging wolflover  Never mind...


----------

